# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August



## xfishbonex (1. August 2010)

Von gesternabend bis Heutmorgen ging unsere Reise nach Weissenhauss 
das einzige was war 
einmal kontakt und eine kleine Mefo beim springen zugeguckt |bigeyes
und das geileste war 2 weiber ohne klamotten die um ein lagerfeuer getanzt haben :qvielleicht wollten die uns die mefos anlocken 
was aber auch nix gebracht hat 
ich wünsche euch im August viel glück 
Hoffentlich wird das wasser bald kälter #h
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

bei 2 nackten Weibern hätt ich die Angel aber beiseite gestellt.....|bigeyes


----------



## Freelander (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> bei 2 nackten Weibern hätt ich die Angel aber beiseite gestellt.....|bigeyes




Kommt ganz auf die Weiber drauf an....


----------



## OssiHWI (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



Freelander schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf die Weiber drauf an....


 

den Einwand lass ich gelten....|uhoh:


----------



## Frühaufsteher (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Moin,
das is ja doll,
dann war das ja gar keine Mammamorgana, |bigeyes denn
das gleiche Erlebnis hatte ich letztes Jahr um diese Zeit.
Da waren es aber 4 junge Mädels in Partylaune und die sind dann 
neben uns schwimmen gegangen :q
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


​


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Von gesternabend bis Heutmorgen ging unsere Reise nach Weissenhauss
> das einzige was war
> einmal kontakt und eine kleine Mefo beim springen zugeguckt |bigeyes
> und das geileste war 2 weiber ohne klamotten die um ein lagerfeuer getanzt haben :qvielleicht wollten die uns die mefos anlocken
> ...


Ja war schon toll,und das huch(is dat kühl) konnte man bis hinters erste Riff hören#6
Kurios war nur der Typ der die beiden fragte : warum macht ihr das,findet ihr das schön?|kopfkrat......Kunstbanause der ,war doch das einzigst erfreuliche den Abend ,evtl hätten wir ja was gefangen wenn wir dichter drann gefischt hätten:vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (1. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

ich vermute, dass er schwul war:v...also mich hätte das nicht gestört. Wenn mit den MeFos nix läuft, dann eben anderweitig...

Übrigens: weiss jemand wann der neue Angelführer Ostsee genau rauskommt?


----------



## xfishbonex (2. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Hallo Leute 
ich wollte ja mal ran :k durfte aber nicht #q was willst du denn mit den scheiß büchern 
erst mal klauen sie die bilder aussen internet #q und dann machen sie die bücher nach 
sowas unterstütz ich doch nicht 
lg andre


----------



## Heringsfresser (2. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

@ fishbone:

was ist da los, bilderklau und nachmachen? kannst du das mal n bischen genauer erklären? fand die bücher bis jetz so von der aufmachung nicht schlecht..


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

@ fishbone,

woher die Herausgeber die Daten nehmen, entzieht sich auch meiner Kenntnis.
Tatsächlich ist es aber auch so, daß Du mit den Infos ein Gerüst bekommst.
Welcher Strandabschnitt oder welcher Stein Deiner wird, ist Deine Entscheidung.
Ich halte es da so wie beim Bachforellen- Fischen:
Weite Wege, da ist es ruhig, und die Meisten sind eh zu faul.
Wenn es vom Publikum her zu Dicke kommt, weiter ins Nirvana!
Wenn es noch dicker kommt, ab in die hängerträchtigen Bereiche!
Wie sagte schon Gerd Müller- Du musst hingehen, wo es weh tut!
Gerade da, das habe ich schon seit Jahren auf dem Schirm, sind die Dicken!

Gruß

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (5. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

es würde ja nicht schaden, sich über umliegende Strände bzw- -abschnitte der Ostsee zu informieren. Und wenn man einen neuen Strand beangeln möchte, kann es ja nicht schaden, sich vorher einen groben Überblick über die Gegebenheiten zu verschaffen oder? Ich hab an meinem Hausstrand auch 4 Wochen gebraucht um die besten Stellen zu finden - diese Zeit hätte man sinnvoller investieren können. Ist ja nur meine Meinung.....#t


----------



## Eisbär14 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Wie schon geschrieben ,
die dicken Mefos sind da wo es richtig weh tut.
Egal ob laufen oder Hänger.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben ,
> die dicken Mefos sind da wo es richtig weh tut.
> Egal ob laufen oder Hänger.



Dann erklärt sich ja von selbst, warum ich heut nichts hatte. |kopfkrat 
Bin nämlich nicht weit gelaufen. :q

Wann: Gestern von 20.00 - 22.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Womit: alles "DUNKLE" was die Köderbox hergab
Was: ein unterdurchschnittlicher Horni|uhoh:


----------



## Heringsfresser (9. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Fangmeldung MeeFo von letzter Nacht

Was: Meerforelle
Wie Groß: 82cm
Wo: Ostsee
Wann: ca. 4.30

Tja Leute, lang is es her, dass ich am Strand war. Gestern wurds es daher mal wieder Zeit. Mitten in der Nacht, die Augen in schneller Bewegung, befand ich mich plötzlich in der Büx im 4° kalten Nass bei einer 3 aus NW und ein Traum fand statt.... Hab ne 82er MeeFo verhaftet! :l

Aber bitte die fehlenden Details und Bildbeweise nich übel nehmen, Bilder und Erinnerung sind schon ein bischen verblasst

Auf das die MeeFo-Saison bald wieder in die Puschen kommt!!!


----------



## Bellyboater (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Dann erzähl mal, wo zu dieser Jahreszeit nur 4° Wassertemperatur herrschen?!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

...er erzählt aus seinem Traum;-)))...


----------



## Heringsfresser (11. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

richtig, ich wollte nur laune auf die noch kommenden meefo drills machen.. ein bischen OT-gelaber weil ja anscheinend grad nich viel geht

aber bitte nich hauen dafür!!


----------



## xfishbonex (15. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



fleMMi schrieb:


> Fangmeldung MeeFo von letzter Nacht
> 
> Was: Meerforelle
> Wie Groß: 82cm
> ...


 Dier saison Geht langsam los :g gucks du hier 


gestern abend 
48cm und schön fett auf springerfliege von ein alten mann :q
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (15. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Gestern on tour gewesen 
Leider hat der wind und das ganze kraut uns fliegenfischer ein strickdurch die rechnung gemacht #ddafür konnte mein kollege eine geile 48cm forelle auf springerfliege verhaften :vik:
lg andre 
es wird kälter


----------



## volkerm (15. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Ihr seid schon die Härtesten, bei den Temperaturen auf Meerforelle.

Petri,

Gruß

Volker


----------



## stefan08 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

ja andre war aber trotz dem scheiß kraut ein geiler abend#6


----------



## ADDI 69 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Hey Stefan, dickes Petrie für dein Dad.....ja das liebe Kraut kann einem die Fischerei doch schon ganz schön vermiesen . Trotzdem Daumen hoch für euch und mehr Glück beim nächsten mal#6#6#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Petri an den glücklichen Fänger !!!

Wenns das Wetter dieses WE zulässt,sind wir von Freitag Abend bis Sonntag Mittag auf Fehmarn...


----------



## xfishbonex (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Petri an den glücklichen Fänger !!!
> 
> Wenns das Wetter dieses WE zulässt,sind wir von Freitag Abend bis Sonntag Mittag auf Fehmarn...


 #6meld dich mal danach


----------



## stefan08 (16. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

leute nur noch zwei wochen dann habe ich urlaub:vik: da greif ich richtig an|evil:


----------



## Heringsfresser (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Jawoll, Petri auch von mir! Das sieht ja ganz ermutigend aus! War sicher hart erarbeitet.

Und zwei oder drei Grad hat die Ostsee ja mittlerweile auch wieder runter#6 Wenn ich mir so die Überblicksseite bei bsh angucke, sind die niedrigsten Temperaturen ja jetz rund um die offene Kyst vor Kalifornien und Staberhuk zu finden.

Sollte man jetz also seine Ausflüge eher an diese Abschnitte verlegen? Ich hab leider von der Sommerfischerei auf Mefo noch Null Plan....

Gruß!!


----------



## bamse34 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Moin Moin!

Anbei ein kleiner Sommernachtstraum!! 
Gefangen vor 2 Stunden auf schwarzen Samsökiller in der Kieler Förde.
Mageninhalt war ein unverdauter 6cm Tobi.

Schöne Gruße Sebastian

PS So stelle ich mir die Premiere einer neuen Rute vor!


----------



## laxvän (17. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Dickes Petri an die erfolgreichen Sommerangler.
Jetzt juckt es langsam auch in meinen Händen und Füßen


----------



## troutmaster69 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

@bamse24

na dann, Glückwunsch zur Einweihung der neuen Rute :vik: 
und dickes Petri für die Trutte #6

Grüße
Jannis


----------



## Jacky Fan (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Fettes Petry zum NeuenRuteFisch


----------



## xfishbonex (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Sauber mein süssen #6
schön fett ist sie ein ganz Dickes Petri 
wir #xlg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Ganz dickes PETRI an Bamse !!!#6

Bitte lieber Wettergott lass das Wetter am WE gut werden....|rolleyes


----------



## ADDI 69 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Petrie bamse,da hast ne wohlgenärte Sommertrutte an Land gezogen#6#6


----------



## stefan08 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Petri auch von mir #6


----------



## xfishbonex (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ganz dickes PETRI an Bamse !!!#6
> 
> Bitte lieber Wettergott lass das Wetter am WE gut werden....|rolleyes


 Scheiß auf das Wetter seh zu das du in wasser kommst ich glaube da geht was 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

verdammt, jetzt weiss ich auch warum meine Hände so jucken...Petri an die Fänger...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Scheiß auf das Wetter seh zu das du in wasser kommst ich glaube da geht was
> lg andre




Jaaaa....

Das pPoblem ist aber,dass wir mit mehreren Leuten das ganze WE auf Fehmarn campen wollten und 2 Drittel von den Leuten nicht angeln,für die wäre es echt beschissen,wenns regent....Mal schaun,wenn die den Wetterbericht sehen,haben sie sowieso kein Bock mehr....:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Mr. B (19. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Moin,

hab es letzte Woche auch mal wieder versucht etwas Silber ans Band zu kriegen. Wetter war eigentlich super und es ist auch jede Menge Futterfisch unterwegs gewesen. Leider haben uns das ganze Kraut und das Seegras einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Egal!!! Der nächste Versuch wird kommen!!!

Petri


----------



## OssiHWI (22. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Wann: Heute Morgen von 02.00 - 07.30
Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wer: meine Wenigkeit und ein weiterer Fusselwerfer
Womit: alles "DUNKLE" was die Köderbox hergab
Wind: nachts spiegelglatt, morgens nen laues Lüftchen
Wasser: nass und glassklar

*Ergebnis: Nullnummer*, aber schön wars trotzdem. Jede Menge Fischkontakt, aber alles nur kleine Hornis. Ne Mefo zum Frühstück hatte ich eigentlich gewünscht, aber es sollte nicht sein...Mal gucken wann ich die nächste Runde starte.


----------



## xfishbonex (22. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Wann: Heute Morgen von 02.00 - 07.30
> Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
> Wer: meine Wenigkeit und ein weiterer Fusselwerfer
> Womit: alles "DUNKLE" was die Köderbox hergab
> ...


 Schade hattes denn wenigstens was gesehen wann wird es hell eigentlich 
lg andre


----------



## OssiHWI (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Oberflächenaktivitäten waren zu hören, aber wie gesagt, ich vermute dass es Hornis waren. Zu sehen war leider nichts. Kurz nach 3 ist der Mond untergegangen und dann war es dunkel wie nen Bärenarsch. Hell wird es so ab 4 Uhr. Sonnenaufgang ist ja im Moment um kurz nach 6.


----------



## gallus (23. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Hallo an alle,
da ich den diesjährigen Winter+Frühjahr zum Angeln kaum nutzen konnte,
habe ich mir heute abend endlich mal Zeit nehmen können.

Zielfisch: Irgendwas.
Köder: ca 17GR Twister einfach
Ort: Rügendamm
Tiefe: ganz unten
Beifang: 5mal Barsch um die 30
Hauptfang: 1 mal silber in 44;2mal in ca 40+/-


----------



## smith1337 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

@galli: petri du alter wilddieb |rolleyes warst mal wieder in deinem keller schaun, ob die mäuse dein belly schon angefressen haben?!? wir müssen mal wieder los mien jung |kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex (24. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Hallo Gallus 
du lebst ja noch :q petri heil 
lg andre


----------



## troutmaster69 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

PETRI an gallus, da geht doch was #6

Zu frage sonnenauf- und -untergang hier drücken 

Grüße
Jannis


----------



## OssiHWI (24. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Petri an Gallus...ich greif nächstes Wochenende wieder an. Irgendwann muss es ja mal wieder klappen....


----------



## Marcel-hl (25. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Moin Moin,
der Angelurlaub auf Lolland war mal wieder super #6
Zwar konnte ich in 3 Tagen nur eine Äsche erspähen,
aber dafür ging am 2.Tag eine schöne Steelhead an den
Salty Wobbler.
Außerdem wurde noch eine Mefo gesichtet und ein schöner
Nachläufer bis an die Rutenspitze. 
Bild gibt es im Album.


----------



## priezel (29. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Nach langer Zeit war ich auch mal wieder mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Ziel war die Kieler Innenförde.
Es hat nicht lange gedauert und schon hatte ich den ersten Kontakt, der sich aber wieder verabschiedete. 3 Würfe später stellte sich heraus, dass wohl ein Trupp Dorsche in Wurfweite war. Der Kleine wurde schonend abgehakt und weiter gings. Nach 4 weiteren Dorschen - einer wurde mitgenommen (50 cm) - buckelte eine große Forelle in Reichweite. Leider brachte das Anwerfen nichts. Dann tat sich eine Weile nichts mehr. Als ich schon ans Einpacken dachte, spürte ich einen kurzen Anfasser, 3 Kurbelumdrehungen später...Biss auf Snaps in schwarz/rot. Das ist kein Dorsch, dachte ich sofort...und nach kurzem Drill hatte ich mal wieder eine Mefo in den Händen. Ich schätze sie knapp 40 cm. Schnell den Haken gelöst und wieder zurück in ihr Element gesetzt.
Werde es die Woche noch mal versuchen.


----------



## xfishbonex (30. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Hallo Leute 
Gestern Morgen ging es mal wieder ans wasser 
bei ein geilen sonnenaufgang fingen die fische an sich zu zeigen :gnach etwar 10 würfen hing auch gleich ne schöne fettemefo an der fliege :gdie ich ich aber leider verloren habe #q#q#q danach konnte ich noch 2 schöne fette mefos sehen die meine fliege verfolgt haben #q#q#q
was sollst 
in 14tagen gehts weiter 
lg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Oha,dann gehts jetzt wohl langsam wirklich los....


----------



## stefan08 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

* ich war gestern abend los von 18uhr bis 22uhr*
*mit der fliengenpeitsche ...*
*wetter war so was von beschissen... das von oben **mehr wasser als von unten kam *
*und kein fischkontakt #d mein urlaub ist ja noch lang|supergri da wird schon noch was gehen:mpetri an die anderen fänger*


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (31. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Gestern Morgen ging es mal wieder ans wasser
> bei ein geilen sonnenaufgang fingen die fische an sich zu zeigen :gnach etwar 10 würfen hing auch gleich ne schöne fettemefo an der fliege :gdie ich ich aber leider verloren habe #q#q#q danach konnte ich noch 2 schöne fette mefos sehen die meine fliege verfolgt haben #q#q#q
> was sollst
> ...



Moin Andre ,
du bist ja fast wie ein Truttenbarometer hier :m


----------



## gallus (31. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Gallus
> du lebst ja noch :q petri heil
> lg andre



Tja wenn du mit Leben Puls und Atmung meinst,dann Ja!
P.S. Absoluter Zufallsfang..|bigeyes


----------



## priezel (31. August 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

So, bin grad nach Hause gekommen. War ab 19 Uhr an der Kieler Innenförde.
Es gab reichlich Fisch. Bereits der dritte Wurf brachte eine kleine Mefo von 20 cm. Kurz darauf wieder eine Forelle (unter 40 cm), die sich nach einem Sprung gelöst hat. Danach gab es bestimmt 20!!!! Heringe, die auf die Springerfliege - einen Flohkrebs - gebissen haben. Im flachen Wasser.....unglaublich. Naja dazwischen gab es immer wieder Dorsche bis 50 cm. Eine Mefo machte dann den Abschluss, allerdings auch knapp unter Maß.

Ein anderer Angler fing die bis dahin größte Forelle seines Lebens, war ein toller Fisch, kugelrund und knapp 60 cm.

Am Wochenende gehts wieder los!!!


----------



## stefan08 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Gestern wieder los gewesen|supergri
13-19uhr Schönhagen sonne pur geiles wetter... alles abgefischt mit fliege ohne pause und nichts kein nachläufer nichts#d
20-22:20 dänisch nienhof ein dorsch mit fliege ca.30cm und das bei nordwind bft 4  er schwimmt wieder 
habe ja noch urlaub und gebe nicht auf :gmeine meefo tour geht weiter jungs:m


----------



## bamse34 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

@ Stefan

Wir haben doch schon September!

Wenn du mal in der Kieler Ecke zugange bist melde dich doch mal per PN!

Schöne Gruße Sebastian


----------



## stefan08 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

#hhey bamse... werde ich machen:g gruß stefan:m


----------



## Bernd Demmert (3. September 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge August*

Hallo Priezel, wo bist Du auf die Heringe gestoßen ????, würde für eine Antwort dankbar sein


----------

